# Why I cannot disable MTP?



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

I checked MTP option once I installed CM9. It worked well with my Mac. However, I'd prefer to use UMS rather than the Android File Transfer on Mac OS. Then, I found I cannot uncheck the MTP option. I can only shift between MTP and PTP....

How can I uncheck them all?

Thank you!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Kisses99 said:


> I checked MTP option once I installed CM9. It worked well with my Mac. However, I'd prefer to use UMS rather than the Android File Transfer on Mac OS. Then, I found I cannot uncheck the MTP option. I can only shift between MTP and PTP....
> 
> How can I uncheck them all?
> 
> Thank you!


Did you do a backup before you started messing around with settings? If not, flash CM9 from CWM.


----------



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Did you do a backup before you started messing around with settings? If not, flash CM9 from CWM.


It's a new fresh flash.
The MTP check box looks like a radio box. 
There is no way to use USB Mass Storage.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Kisses99 said:


> It's a new fresh flash.
> The MTP check box looks like a radio box.
> There is no way to use USB Mass Storage.


Yes there is. Boot to CWM and look under Mounts & Storage. There is an option there to mount usb storage. Just hook up your usb cable and browse to your heart's content however you normally browse a usb device with a Mac. Using Windows Explorer, always eject the TouchPad before disconnecting the Tp. Don't know how you do that on a Mac.


----------



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Yes there is. Boot to CWM and look under Mounts & Storage. There is an option there to mount usb storage. Just hook up your usb cable and browse to your heart's content however you normally browse a usb device with a Mac. Using Windows Explorer, always eject the TouchPad before disconnecting the Tp. Don't know how you do that on a Mac.


This is pretty cool, I can use my Finder (Windows Explorer like in Mac) to mount it. Although it's not as perfect as CM7, but better than nothing..


----------

